# Can you temporarily suspend lifetime service?



## dalee18 (Jan 3, 2004)

Is there any way to temporarily suspend lifetime service? My situation is sort of convoluted, but my roommate and I do not get along and she owes me money for utilities. I allowed her to use one of my tivos that has lifetime on it. I would like to temporarily suspend service on that unit until I move out in august. 

I know I could just remove the unit from the living room (the other one is in my bedroom) but I would prefer a solution that isn't likely to result in a confrontation  I think it'd go more smoothly if it appeared that the tivo just ran out of service "for some reason"


----------



## dalee18 (Jan 3, 2004)

gastrof said:


> Do the two TiVos look the same? Is the other one subscribed to TiVo on a monthly basis?
> 
> I'd switch them when she's not home, if that's the case, and allow the one in the living room to go unsubbed for a while.
> 
> ...


They do look the same, but if I did that, she'd be able to tell because the recordings wouldn't match, right? Even if it runs out of service you can still watch things you already have recorded?

Hiding the remote might work, or switching the codes. This girl has walked all over me and I'm really fed up. Maybe I'll just put a parental control code on it.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

How does it call home? Perhaps you can sever that connection.


----------



## dalee18 (Jan 3, 2004)

classicsat said:


> How does it call home? Perhaps you can sever that connection.


Actually, that might work best  I can disconnect the network adapter and even if she tried to figure out what was wrong, she wouldn't be able to I'm sure.

Thanks guys! Lots of suggestions


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

dalee18 said:


> Is there any way to temporarily suspend lifetime service? My situation is sort of convoluted, but my roommate and I do not get along and she owes me money for utilities. I allowed her to use one of my tivos that has lifetime on it. I would like to temporarily suspend service on that unit until I move out in august.
> 
> I know I could just remove the unit from the living room (the other one is in my bedroom) but I would prefer a solution that isn't likely to result in a confrontation  I think it'd go more smoothly if it appeared that the tivo just ran out of service "for some reason"


TiVo (i'm sure) does not get involved in domestic disputes..leave TiVo out of this.


----------



## dalee18 (Jan 3, 2004)

lessd said:


> TiVo (i'm sure) does not get involved in domestic disputes..leave TiVo out of this.


I wasn't asking them to get involved. I was simply inquiring whether lifetime service can be suspended, and giving some explanation of why I would want this done since I'm sure it's an uncommon request.

Geeze...


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I can't imagine that TiVo has a way to do this, since lifetime status is attached to the box. The other approaches seem more reasonable.

I would ask, though, what you expect to happen when this particular TiVo stops working. What do you think your roommate will do?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Disconnecting the network adapter is your best bet. However it will continue to work for 12 days afterward and when it gets low on data it will throw up an error saying that the TiVo is low on data and needs to make a call. So it'll be fairly obvious what you did. 

I would avoid anything that requires you to temporarily disable service. TiVo has a new policy that requires you to commit to a year of service any time you activate service, even if it's a reactivation of an old unit. And if you cancel before the year you could owe TiVo up to $150 for a penalty. 

Dan


----------



## Fraser+Dief (Nov 18, 2005)

Some personal advice, slowly sabotaging household appliances is not the best way to deal with the situation.

You need to take the responsibility and confront her. If she just moves out because the fridge and stove stop working, you haven't stopped her from walking all over you.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

lessd said:


> TiVo (i'm sure) does not get involved in domestic disputes..leave TiVo out of this.


This is not a domestic dispute. This is someone wanting their machine to not work for a while, no matter the reason.

If TiVo has a way to temporarily suspend service on a machine, it's not unreasonable to ask for that, under the circumstances.

TiVo is a service provider, and they get paid a pretty penny. If they don't want to be "bothered" with customers, then they'll eventually have none.

I don't think that's going to happen.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Block the IP address of your Tivo in your router.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Fraser+Dief said:


> ...If she just moves out because the fridge and stove stop working, you haven't stopped her from walking all over you.


Actually, it seems to me that since the other party seems to be acting in an unacceptable manner, ANY method of dealing with them (short of criminal acts) would be appropriate.

What happens with people who don't pay their electric bill? They get their service cut off after fair warning.

The OP has no obligation to continue to provide "toys" for a roomate who's not paying their bills. Putting the toys away for a while seems an excellent way to handle the situation.

There are no rules in war, so to speak. Also, the OP is NOT letting the roomate walk all over her, but rather is taking action in a very creative way.

It sounds like a good idea...

...providing the roomate doesn't turn violent over it...


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

I think that it's best to just disconnect it from the network - then when it runs out pf guide data and ceases to be useful, when you "investigate", you can discover that network adapter has "died". If you really want to be cruel about it (I would), tell her that you don't have the money to go out and buy a new one, since you had to cover all the utilities and didn't get paid for them (or whatever the particulars are on the money that she owes you).


----------



## dalee18 (Jan 3, 2004)

Again, thanks everyone for the suggestions and support. I do of course realize that this is not an ideal way to rectify the situation, but my roommate refuses to act like an adult, limiting the rational options.


----------



## aus1ander (Sep 17, 2004)

Maybe its just me, but why beat around the bush? If you don't want her using your property, just disconnect the thing when she's out, hook up the TV as it would be without a Tivo, and let her deal with it.

Letting it run out of guide data just delays the inevitable--if she's someone who would contront you, it'll happen with that option too. Maybe I'm just old fashioned, but its better to be direct rather than sneaky.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

If you do this and she gets really pissed she could F-up the tivo box and you're out a lifetime tivo box. Take the box out and lock it up somewhere


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

Yeah, I agree. I'd be more than a little concerned with what she will do once the Tivo stops working, especially if she suspects you're responcible. 

Remove the Tivo from danger. He doesn't deserve to be involved.


----------



## matthewwhite (Dec 27, 2003)

I had a roommate who was going to be short one month. I was very cool about it, I even gave him a ride to the ATM so he could take out a cash advance. If he wasn't willing to come with me I was even prepared to help him pack. That's just the nice kind of guy I am... 

I'm not big on subtle. Just confront -- express your expectation and make it much easier for them to short someone else... It's not your fault and not your problem. 

Be upfront and honest, don't let them make it be about you and what you did. If you cut off the tivo service in a back handed way it makes you look petty and it paints them a victim. Don't give them the satisfaction.


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

What I dont understand is why you dont just find a new place now instead of waiting until august.


----------



## interestingstuff (Apr 23, 2005)

couldn't you schedule it (via the online interface) to record all sorts of wacky stuff? 

so that it just "starts going goofy"?


----------



## dalee18 (Jan 3, 2004)

mike3775 said:


> What I dont understand is why you dont just find a new place now instead of waiting until august.


Because we signd a 12 month lease, and it isn't up until august.


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

If thats the case, then take the Tivo in your room and not let her have access to it.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Well, if taking the TiVo away will cause a reaction. You should take the TiVo away until you see a good faith effort in paying her bills. 

If are scared to confront someone that treats you like this, then anyone like her will always walk on you. :down:


----------



## Dajad (Oct 7, 1999)

Buy a busted TiVo online for $10 plus shipping and swap the defective unit out for the working one. She'll never know.


----------



## Dajad (Oct 7, 1999)

Or a better idea, open the box, remove the hard drive or unplug the power supply. Whatever you do, make it reversible. That's the cheapest and easiest solution without your roomie ever having a clue what happened. Better yet, you can blame it being busted on your roomie! 

BWAAAAAHHHAAAAAAAAHHHHAAAAAAAA!!!!!

 ...Dale


----------



## Pearhead (Nov 27, 2005)

bpurcell said:


> ......................
> 
> Remove the Tivo from danger. He doesn't deserve to be involved.


 It's official.....that's the funniest thing I've heard all week. :up:


----------



## Billyh1026 (May 21, 2006)

bpurcell said:


> Remove the Tivo from danger. He doesn't deserve to be involved.


EXACTLY!! Treat your Tivo like Bruce Dern treated Huey, Dewey, and Louie in Silent Running. But PLEASE do not let him end up like Louie!! All that remained of Louie was a foot attached to the outside of the spacecraft, after he was swept into space.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Dajad said:


> Better yet, you can blame it being busted on your roomie!
> ...Dale


Evil genuis of the year! Have your cake and eat it too!!! Ditch the roomate, not let her use your Tivo, and get a hundred bucks to "replace" the broken Tivo.

If you're lucky that'll even you out on the utilities that you got stiffed on ;-)


----------



## btl-a4 (Dec 28, 2005)

What you've got to do is cut
the hamstring on the back of your TiVo's leg
right at the bottom.
He'll never play golf again.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

btl-a4 said:


> What you've got to do is cut
> the hamstring on the back of your TiVo's leg
> right at the bottom.
> He'll never play golf again.


I could be wrong, but I think I heard that suggestion on "Caddyshack" 

Has anybody suggested changing the remote address on the TiVo so that the remote will no longer communicate with it? She'll think the remote doesn't, and changing the battery won't fix it. Say you can't afford to buy a new remote because she's got your money (i.e. owes you money).

Then again, the risk is that she'll go buy a new remote and deduct the cost from what she owes you.

I actually like the idea that was suggested where you open the case and disconnect the IDE cables to the hard drives, or just disconnect the power supply (it's just a cable plug) and put the box together again. I think that's the best idea.

Once she leaves, reconnect the cable.

Question: how often must a lifetime box call in before the lifetime gets cancelled on the box?


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

I would be more concerned that she doesn't screw you out of additional money as the lease nears it end. Watching TiVo seems like the least of your problems at this point in time.

Hopefully the lease, and the utilities are in *both* of your names...


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

timckelley said:


> Question: how often must a lifetime box call in before the lifetime gets cancelled on the box?


My understanding is that if it hasn't called in for a month or two then it stops providing multi service discounts (MSDs) for any other TiVos you might have subscribed monthly, but that it never actually looses lifetime service.

When it finally calls back in again to get guide data it the TiVo servers will still know it has lifetime (and any MSDs will resume) and it will operate normally.


----------



## HTH (Aug 28, 2000)

Billyh1026 said:


> EXACTLY!! Treat your Tivo like Bruce Dern treated Huey, Dewey, and Louie in Silent Running. But PLEASE do not let him end up like Louie!! All that remained of Louie was a foot attached to the outside of the spacecraft, after he was swept into space.


As opposed to Huey who was destroyed in a _nuclear explosion_?


----------



## aus1ander (Sep 17, 2004)

Jonathan_S said:


> My understanding is that if it hasn't called in for a month or two then it stops providing multi service discounts (MSDs) for any other TiVos you might have subscribed monthly, but that it never actually looses lifetime service.
> 
> When it finally calls back in again to get guide data it the TiVo servers will still know it has lifetime (and any MSDs will resume) and it will operate normally.


I believe it takes 6 months of not calling in before all MSDs bump back up to regular price.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

aus1ander said:


> I believe it takes 6 months of not calling in before all MSDs bump back up to regular price.


it is 6 months before it no longer provides MSD to other TiVos on the account.

But I have to say cutting off something (TiVo Service) that is not saving you money anyway is about the most useless form of getting even I have ever heard of.

Be upfront and tell the roommate you are not happy about nonpayment of utilities fair share adn that you do not feel like providing TiVo service and lock it away.
This is what you are asking about - how to stop letting rommmate use TiVo and it also gets your messgae across that it is about the roommate providing the fair share.

sure confrontation is no fun, and I have no idea if I would react in a manner I suggest above given your same situation since I do not know the roomie, but eitehr confront or do nothing to make it about your actions. make sure it stays about not paying the bills.


----------



## aus1ander (Sep 17, 2004)

Yeah these are the kinds of situations that almost always end up in small claims court.

The lesson here (and that I have learned years ago from having roommates and seeing friends go through it) is to have all agreements in writing before sharing a place. Just because both names are on the lease doesn't mean a court will automatically deem utilities a 50/50 arrangement.

I've seen people write up addendum agreements that explicitly dictate responsiblities for cooking, cleaning, utilities, noise, etc.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

aus1ander said:


> Yeah these are the kinds of situations that almost always end up in small claims court.


Perhaps we'll see this Tivo case on Judge Judy ...


----------



## OldTownTreadles (Mar 15, 2006)

MikeMar said:


> If you do this and she gets really pissed she could F-up the tivo box and you're out a lifetime tivo box. Take the box out and lock it up somewhere


Mikes right. I'm sorry to say that in my work I sometimes have to interact with the socially maladjusted. Your roomie who is walking all over you and not paying her bills sounds like one of them. If I were you I'd remove the Tivo from the living room, in fact, I'd put everything that I valued in a room that I could lock up, and then pray she doesn't get an axe or an intoxicated boyfriend to break down the door. Terrible roomies happen sometimes, sometimes even the nicest seeming folks have that one oar out of the water that makes them difficult, no, lets say dangerous to live with.

Take care of your Tivo, and watch your back. If she holds the lease, find someplace else to live. If she doesn't, evict her. But not till after you've stashed any of your stuff that she could harm.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Ouch! Fortunately my only roomates I've ever had are my brother (1984-1985) and my wife (1993 - present). Well, unless you count all my dorm roomates, but in college I didn't own anything of value, except my TRS-80, which nobody else seemed interested in anyway.


----------



## dtreese (May 6, 2005)

It's nice to see people promoting healthy conflict resolution. That's really the way to go. But if you don't want to go that way and she's being a child, why not use TiVo's parental control features? Nothing like a child lock to deal with a child. If your TV is v-chipped, you could lock her out of that, too. And of course, you could always get those child-proof latches for the kitchen cabinets and flip the child locks on the car doors.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Wouldn't parental controls (which I've never used) manage this? Lock her out with a code!


----------



## bud8man (Feb 13, 2004)

I could not imagine what this thread was going to be about....boy this is interesting....
based on my own personal experiences....if it costs you a TiVo with lifetime sub to get rid of her it maybe worth it.
Hard to do, and all...but it is only money...chances are it will cost you alot more in the long run.

And then...another one from the personal file....

Kill her with kindness...be as friendly as possible, never argue with her, and always agree with her. Any by agree, always find the thing she is right about in her statements. Do not defend yourself verbally to her. If she is only 5% right agree with that 5%. Don't be a doormat, stand up for your self...and if you can manage to do it date somebody else...or at least create the illusion that you maybe are...be unavailable, illusive, and then see what happens...just my own friendly advice...ok if you don't take any of it....


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

ashu said:


> Wouldn't parental controls (which I've never used) manage this? Lock her out with a code!


The OP wanted the disabling to be non-intrusive. Using a lock code would be extremely obvious that something had happened.


----------

